# Gluten free weight gain for a very tall dude



## williamsamuelson1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's the low down.

I have most of my basics covered but would love to hear your input.

I'm 6ft6 and currently weigh around 19stone.

I do three to four hard compound sessions a week and 1 hour of hard cardio on saturdays.

I also work in an office on my ass monday - friday.

At the moment I get this -

breakfast: 100grams gluten free oats with approx 80gm powdered milk.

i get something like 800 calories out of that. alongside fruit smoothie so total 1000cals.

2 hours later: i take a mass shake of around 1100 cals

Lunch: Large portion of rice/veg and meat with sauce - probs around 800/1000 cals.

Hometime pre workout: same as lunch but slightly less as close to training

maybe 700cals

Post workout protein shake: maybe 200cals. Veg juice before bed.

So all in all I'm clocking up not much more than 4000 if I'm lucky and manage my three shi*s a day during my breaks.

Being gluten free is a struggle cos I can't throw in a great deal of pasta/wheat based products.

I was considering either having oats again before bed, or adding another mass shake but would that be too much for my stomach with just pure liquid calories. Will I be pooing through a needle after that?

I'm currently stuck at 19stone after 3 months of bulking (from 18stone 5) but it doesn't do me justice as I hold my mass well because of my height.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You're not eating enough protein, I see no mention of potato or steak.

Some Mass shakes are only 15% protein so absolute s**t. You've not mentioned how much powder you have in each shake.

Your diet calculations look like guesswork. The key is in your own hands, eat more and work out your protein intake.


----------

